
How to Convince Your Company to Go with Golang - 0xmohit
https://sendgrid.com/blog/convince-company-go-golang/
======
overcast
I'll never understand the need for affirmation when it comes to new languages.
Go is a great language, but why is it necessary to have incessant commenting
and articles to convince others to jump in. Evaluate, and use what makes sense
for your project.

The entire last section is recognizing how library support is not very mature.
How they'll need to invest a ton of time into training engineers, how the pool
of applicants is small, but they are going to stick with it anyhow. For such a
large established company, it just doesn't make sense to me "switching over"
to the hot new language of the year.

Though I suppose this is just a recruiting piece for their jobs page.

------
taylodl
This article is dated March 6, 2014 - that's over two years ago. At this point
it would be more instructive to learn how the decision to Go panned out for
them? Were there any unforeseen downsides they could warn us about? Were there
any unforeseen upsides one could use when assessing Go for their organization?
They're in a position now where they can tell us about Go from the trenches.

